# Hi! I’m Sunnycat!



## Sunnycat (Apr 16, 2019)

Hi everyone! I found your forum yesterday and have been digging in as much as I can when I’m alone. I’ve been with my boyfriend for 8 years and have suspected him of cheating and having relationships with a few different women at different times. 

I feel very conflicted right now about snooping and surveillance but we are supposed to have open phones and emails and be able to check anytime. 

I am still trying to learn the abbreviations so please be patient with me. 

Thank you for creating this space. I have no one to talk to.


----------



## Woolyjumpers (Apr 16, 2019)

Hi Sunnycat, so sorry that you are having a difficult time right now.


----------



## sa58 (Feb 26, 2018)

Hello Sunnycat 

We will be glad to listen 
and talk with you. Hope 
we can help.Lots of good 
people here.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

We are here for you, @Sunnycat.


----------

